# Mitsubishi Eclipse or Nissan 370z?



## jenna514 (Dec 19, 2013)

I know the 370z rapes in performance. I need your opinions in looks: which car looks better?


----------



## JoannaPotter (Nov 23, 2013)

Definitely the 370Z..i am a huge fan of it since i saw her in Tokyo Drift ridden by the antagonist.


----------



## DeannaJHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

My choice would have to be the 370Z..it is just awesome..loved the flares on it and the design is so streamlined, it looks like a sensuous body of a female.


----------

